# P239 Sight Low



## Rinkenberg (Oct 5, 2010)

I have purchased a new sig p239 and it shoots 12" low at 25 yards when shooting from a rest. Both front and rear sights are #8. The instruction manual suggests I go to higher number sights. Since #10 is the highest it will move me up 6", but I would still be 6" too low. 

Any suggestions on what else to try before buying new sights?

I have other sig handguns and have no problems with them so I don't think its me...

Ken


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Rinkenberg said:


> I have purchased a new sig p239 and it shoots 12" low at 25 yards when shooting from a rest. Both front and rear sights are #8. The instruction manual suggests I go to higher number sights. Since #10 is the highest it will move me up 6", but I would still be 6" too low.
> 
> Any suggestions on what else to try before buying new sights?
> 
> ...


Ken, I wish I could help out, but I really don't practice at 25 yds with my P239, but my 239 is very accurate at 7-11 yards shooting POA=POI. My P220 and P226 do much better out to 25 yds.
Have you tried different ammo?


----------

